# Changer une icone sur l'ipad



## Nicholasb24 (25 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, 

Lorsque je rajoute un lien safari sous forme d'icone surnle bureau de l'ipad, par defaut il me donne une vision du site internet.


Ma question est, pouvons-nous changer cette nouvelle icone creee ? 


D'avance merci


Nicholas


----------



## quark67 (25 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, malheureusement non, pour que l'icône soit autre chose qu'une copie d'écran du site, il faut que celui-ci possède un fichier au format PNG sur le serveur, avec un nom bien particulier, et à un certain emplacement. Plus de détails ici : http://www.alsacreations.com/astuce/lire/1080-apple-touch-icon-iphone-ipad-ipod-icone.html


----------



## Nicholasb24 (25 Avril 2012)

C'est effectivement ce que je viens de lire sur plusieurs forum.

Et comme ici, c'est un site que je contrôle pas. Il m'est impossible de faire cela.

Merci


----------

